# who pops there calfs



## jack hust (Jan 6, 2004)

i do 3 times a week when im on 1 cc each with a 5/8 inch 25 ga got to love the pain


----------



## Chimp (Jan 7, 2004)

Ouch! I don't haven't tried that one yet. I think I'll hold off for a while.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 7, 2004)

i used to hit em up twice a week last cycle.  loved it


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 27, 2004)

i popped my calves last night with 400mg QV eq. it feels like i just did about 100 sets of toe raises!


----------



## tee (Feb 6, 2004)

I have done calves with EOD tren shots. There is supposedly more nerves in the calves, but luckily I havent found them yet!


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 13, 2004)

Too crazy for me. Bi's hurt bad enough. I like tri's, delts, pecs and thighs. Although, thighs hurt me for some reason also. I'd have to say pecs are the least painful.


----------



## tee (Mar 6, 2004)

Now pecs spook me. Stabbing a steel rod into my chest just seems to freak me out! lol


----------



## jsjs24 (Mar 8, 2004)

No calves for me. I'll stick to glutes, quads, and delts.


----------



## bigjay (Mar 9, 2004)

wayyy too painful for me!


----------



## imdaman1 (May 11, 2004)

Just got done poking my right calf for the first time with 1cc Galenika enanthate.  Nice - much more easily accessible than the glutes.  A great place for "do-it-yourselfer."


----------



## imdaman1 (May 12, 2004)

10 - 12 hours later.......ouch!  Next time I think I'll split the 1cc between both of them instead of blasting it all into one!  It isn't bad unless I sit down for a few minutes and then try to walk again - I'm limpin for the first few steps.  I'm gonna wait 2 weeks then hit em both with 125ml each and see how that goes - will post results.


----------



## imdaman1 (May 25, 2004)

Hit em both with 1/2cc about 12 hours ago.  Interesting - no pain at all in the right one (the one I stuck 2 weeks ago) and barely noticeable pain in the left one.  Looks like the split dosage eased up on the pain quite a bit.  The first shot may also prove out to be the only one that hurts.  I'll know for sure next time I hit em - will post results.


----------



## tee (May 25, 2004)

I always get varied results with my injections. One time everything is smooth and the next time, it feels like a mule kicked me.


----------



## imdaman1 (May 25, 2004)

Its been pretty consistent for me with the enanthate.  I've hit glutes, delts, calves, and traps so far - approx 10 injections total.  Squirting 1cc into my right calf has been the only painful experience - but then again - I've got at least 10 more to go before I'm done.


----------



## tee (May 25, 2004)

If you were a REAL MAN, you'd do all the rest in the calves! j/k


----------



## imdaman1 (May 26, 2004)

You're on!  And I'll use my Cajun Injector syringe that I use for injecting marinade into chickens!  (The needle is about 1/8 inch in diameter  )  
Will post results after I get out of the hospital - lol.


----------



## tee (May 26, 2004)

We'll miss ya


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 2, 2004)

Popped em again yesterday - can't find my cajun injector  
No problem this time with the 22ga 1" pins, though.  I still like doing it this way cuz its so easy.  I would suggest taking it easy the first couple of times though.  I can't imagine pushing 1cc of one of the painful tests in for the first time.  Don't do it!!


----------



## tee (Jun 2, 2004)

What the heck is a Cajun injector?


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 3, 2004)

look back 2 or 3 posts.


----------



## tee (Jun 3, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> look back 2 or 3 posts.



Okay, I knew that!


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 3, 2004)

:insane:


----------



## JUST ME (Aug 4, 2004)

I do 1cc of fina and 1/2cc of QV test E in each once a week.Kinda like the pain.


----------

